# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS > حرفه ای: ساخت سیستم عامل برای گوشی های چینی

## masterking32

سلام به همه دوستان

من یک گوشی چینی لمسی دارم که ازش استفاده نیمکنم چون از مدل سافت ورش خوشم نمیاد میخواستم ببینم میشه براش یک سیستم عامل جوری که دوست دارم طراحی کنم؟ مرسی  :قلب:

----------


## mri_6889

چرا که نشه. ولی مگه مگه الکیه؟!

----------


## ParsiPax

سلام.
فکر نمیکنم بشه... چون سورس سیستم عامل پیشفرض این گوشیها منتشر نشده... اما اگر هم ممکن باشه به زمان و هزینه ی بسیار زیادی نیاز داره... در کل بصرفه تر هست که یک گوشی اندرویدی بگیرید و براش کاستوم رام بسازید :)

----------

